# liebe Grüße aus Hessen



## marysioux (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

der Ordnung halber möchte ich mich hier vorstellen.

Meinen Teich habe ich gerade mit Fotos bei den Minis vorgestellt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=391066#post391066

Und zu mir gibt es auch ein paar Zeilen, ich bin irgendwo über 40 und lebe mit meiner Familie und meinen Tieren (Hunde, Katze, Vögel und Fische) mitten in Hessen.

Einen kleinen Teich hatten wir schon vor Jahren mal, der musste aber wegen Baumaßnahmen entfernt werden.
Aber meine Liebe zu der Unterwasserwelt konnte ich trotzdem nachkommen. Ich habe insgesamt 4 Aquarien und habe mich dem sogenanten Aquascaping verschrieben.
Meinen kleinen Teich sehe ich daher auch eher als Freilandbecken, quasi aquarium Nr. 5...allerdings ohne Fische.

Ich bedanke mich hiermit auch für die tollen Anregungen im Vorfeld und der Planung meines kleinen Idylls

Liebe Grüße petra


----------



## nik (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hallo Petra,

so so, Aquascapes ...   Ich habe mir mal welche angesehen, du kannst das. 
Deine Pfütze sieht auch gut aus. 
In Butzbach gab es mal eine sehr verrufene Disco, "Busters Workshop" ... ich sehe gerade die gibt es tatsächlich immer noch. :shock Ich habe lange in Usingen gelebt. 
Viel Spaß und Erfolg wünsche ich dir.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hallo Petra,

herzlich Willkommen 

Aquawas???? Was issn das?

Hübscher Mini 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hallo 
Aquascaping 
Ich glaube das heist von der Natur lernen 
nu wieder so ein nicht Deutscher ausdruck
Gruss R.
Viel Spass Petra


----------



## lotta (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

hallo petra, mandy, nik.... und wie ihr alle heißt 
ich lese schon länger in eurem forum und finde es supertoll. danke für die tollen hilfestellungen und anregungen. ich würde mich u meinen teich auch gerne vorstellen, hab aber immer noch nicht rauskriegen können, wie ich einen beitrag verfassen kann. bis jetzt ist es mir nur gelungen,auf beiträge zu antworten. konnte eine, bzw einer von euch mir vielleicht einen tip geben, wie das funktioniert??
ganz lieben dank schonmal, und sorry, dass ich diese frage, sicher nicht an der richtigen stelle platziert habe
liebe grüße an alle lotta


----------



## marysioux (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

hallo,

hihi...ja, das Busters gibt es noch. Es ist zwar nicht mehr so verrufen, aber es ist immer noch ein guter Ort, an den man auch über 40 noch gehen kann ohne aufzufallen.

Das Aquascapen bzw. die sogeannten Naturaquarien hat ein Japaner namens Amano in den 90ern populär gemacht. Allerdings haben diese Naturaquarien heute gar nicht mehr so viel mit einer tatsächlichen Unterwasserwelt zu tun, sondern man versucht vielmehr mit Steinen, Wurzeln  und Wasserpflanzen eine Landschaft (meist eine über Wasser) nachzugestalten.

So kann ich auch jederzeit bei schlechten Wetter einen Ausflug in den Wald, die Berge oder an meine Steilküste machen...

Ich hänge mal Fotos von 3 meiner Becken an...Leider bin ich aber kein Profifotograf und. habe ohnehin viel zu wenig Licht über meinen Becken. Die wirklich guten Becken von echten Profis könnt ihr Euch aber mal in der Galerie von flowgrow unter:

http://www.flowgrow.de/aquarium.php?mode=browse

anschauen....


liebe Grüße petra


----------



## nik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hi Lotta,

gehe einfach in das Forum deiner Wahl, dann findest du oben links den Button "Neues Thema"

Mal was zum Thema "Aquascaping" auf die Augen. 
Die Flowgrow Galerie ist - defekter Link entfernt -.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## marysioux (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hallo Lotta,

ich hoffe, ich kann's richtig erklären.
also wenn Du im Forum bist, dann kommen ja die Unterforen.
Da suchst du Dir das Forum aus, indem Du ein Thema eröffnen möchtest.
Dann kommen links ja die schon bestehenden Themen. Und bevor Du nun auf ein Thema klickst, schau mal links oben. Da ist so ein blaues Feld mit einem +Zeichen und der Aufschrift "neues Thema"...

Wenn Du da drauf klickst eröffnet sich dir die Möglichkeit ein neues Thema in diesem Unterforum zu verfassen.

Bis bald also,

Lg petra


----------



## lotta (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

danke nik


----------



## lotta (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

 mann, seid ihr schnell ! herzlichen dank auch dir petra 
grüße lotta


----------



## marysioux (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Gern geschehen

@ Nic

Wow!
Ist doch Wahnsinn, was manche Leute doch für Künstler sind!

Da ich meine Becken allerdings fischlastig (will heissen, daß die Tiere vor Optik gehen) eher dunkler fahre und viel Schwimmpflanzen oben habe, habe ich leider nur eine sehr eingeschränkte Pflanzenauswahl am Boden. Die meisten Pflanzen der "echten" Aquascaper sind sehr, sehr Licht und Co2 bedürftig, zumindest wenn sie ein solch prächtiges Wachstum zeigen sollen....

Das sind jedes für sich kleine Gärten...fantastisch!

Ich träum mal weiter...
Ne, noch besser, draussen zeigt sich die Sonne gerade mal...Ab an den Teich

LG petra


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hallo,

was für Fotos, was für ein Hobby. Das sieht ja toll aus. Bonsai unter Wasser. Unglaublich. Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Da werde ich jetzt mal weiter gucken.

@Petra
Viel Spaß hier.


----------



## nik (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hallo zusamen

Fische gehen sehr wohl in solchen Becken. Einige Pseudomugil (Blauaugen) gehen sehr gut sowohl in Weichwasser als auch unter Starklicht. Reisfischchen genauso, da gibt es schon einiges geeignetes.

Bei einem solchen Aquascape muss man sich schon im Klaren über den mitunter erheblichen Pflegeaufwand sein. Der lässt sich für solche Becken nur begrenzt vermeiden Das Starklicht und die scheint's exzessive Düngung sind nicht aus Jux und Dollerei so wichtig. Die Becken sehen also nicht ständig so aus, das ist  ein gewisses Auf und Ab und solche Becken werden üblicherweise an ihrem optischen Höhepunkt abgelichtet.  Die haben offensichtlich eine starke optische Komponente, aber man sollte das nicht unterschätzen, biologisch laufen solche Becken idR. überdurchschnittlich gut. Keine Algen ist Voraussetzung für so etwas. /OT

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Wie geil ist das denn ... 

So was hab ich ja noch nie gesehn ... Hammer !!!

Mandy


----------



## marysioux (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hi,

jep...das ist richtig geil!

Ich kann heute auch gar nicht mehr durch die Natur stiefeln ohne permanent Aquarienausschnitte zu sehen

Aber wie Nic schon sagte...solch ein echtes Scape zu fahren ist schon eine Herausforderung!
Hier stehen ganz klar die Pflanzen und das gärtnerische Geschick im Vordergrund und nicht jede Fischart hält Starklicht und teilweise so hohe Co2 Werte aus!

Die Fische, die ich hier Pflege mögen's allesamt schön schummrig und ich würde keinem Co2-werte über 20mg/l zumuten wollen. Und ich hab die Fische eben der Fische wegen, das meinte ich mit fischlastig...
Klar dünge ich meine Becken mit Co2-Anlagen, aber sehr moderat. In mein L134 Becken führe ich sogar Sauerstoff hinzu...das wäre der Horror und das Aus für jedes ernsthafte Aquascape.... Die Pflanzen müssen bei mir mit den für die Fische angenehmen Bedingungen wie Licht, Co2 Gehalt, Bodengrund etc. bzw. Wasserwerten klarkommen bzw. wurden danach ausgewählt, nicht umgekehrt...Aber das muß jeder für sich entscheiden und andersrum ist es auch völlig legitim. Ganz sicher gibt es wunderschöne Fische, die für solche traumhaften Becken ideal sind! 

Ups...jetzt bin ich aber gehörig in die Aquaristik abgeschweift...

Aber ein schönes Aquarium steht einem schönen Teich in nichts nach! Besonders im Winter nicht
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand ernsthaft daran gefallen gefunden hat...
Und wenn man die Becken oben offen gestaltet hat's dann plötzlich wieder was von einem Miniteich...

Und da wären wir wieder beim Thema...puh...

LG petra

Noch ein paar kleine Impressionen aus meinen gläsernen "Miniteichen"


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: liebe Grüße aus Hessen*

Hey Petra,

das ist einfach nur wunderschön 

Und ob Aquaristik oder Gartenteich ... ist doch wurscht. Hat alles was mit Wasser, Pflanzen und Fischen zu tun 

Mandy


----------

